# No devel/dub available.



## Alain De Vos (Sep 20, 2022)

The packages no longer contain dub.
For the ports dub fails to compile for me, unknown symbols error.
ldc compiler binary in github produces unknown symbols.








						Releases · ldc-developers/ldc
					

The LLVM-based D Compiler. Contribute to ldc-developers/ldc development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				




See also,





						262645 – devel/dub  linker error while building dub quarterly.
					






					bugs.freebsd.org


----------



## SirDice (Sep 20, 2022)

Dashboard - FreeBSD pkg-fallout
					






					portsfallout.com


----------



## Alain De Vos (Sep 20, 2022)

For those rare cases when a port is not available i have gentoo lying around.
In gentoo I have:
dev-lang/dmd v 2.099.1
dev-util/dub    v 1.25.0
dev-lang/ldc2 v 1.29.0-r1


----------



## Alain De Vos (Sep 21, 2022)

Addendum, the freebsd tarball on this page works fine.








						Releases · ldc-developers/ldc
					

The LLVM-based D Compiler. Contribute to ldc-developers/ldc development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------

